# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matty" and a Beautiful Bald Eagle sighting!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Well the fishing has been wonderful no doubt and the customers have been pleased but what really stuck out to me more than anything the past few days was this beautiful Bald Eagle we spotted and I got to take a photo of on the ICW next to the edge of the bay. He was on the hunt and I'm sure he did his fair share of catching. It wasn't the best photo in the world but he would not let me get to close to him, first one I've ever seen in the Bay. Other than that the top water bite has still been great at day break then we've been moving over to plastics "Downsouth" or gulp/shrimp under a mid-coast rattle cork. The birds are cranked up in certain areas of the bay and one more big tide dump and the fishing is going to be out of this world. We'll be wading and drifting the the shore lines for the big girls and drifting mid bay for our numbers. This fishing is for everyone so come on out and join me. For Available Dates Contact Me At:
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
www.capthollisforrester.com
[email protected]com


----------

